

Citizen Mapping Movements to Monitor Water Quality, Radiation and Fracking - nmorell
https://alum.mit.edu/pages/sliceofmit/2014/07/09/mapping/

======
schrodingersCat
Thank you for the share. This is similar to crowd-sourced efforts in Japan
([http://nuclear-news.net/2013/05/18/the-japan-nuclear-
crowd-m...](http://nuclear-news.net/2013/05/18/the-japan-nuclear-crowd-map-
reveals-local-radiation-levels/)) that really have been critical to
understanding the extent of the radioactive contamination TEPCO has not
exactly been forthright. This is a great way to keep the oil / gas companies
honest and raise awareness.

